# Ladies, What Age Did You Hit Your "Peak?"



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

And that ofcourse mean's sexual peak. Sorry i didn't put this in the sexual section, but i'm at work, so i try to stay away from websites that will put anything "sex" in the url or subject line at the top of your internet page. I figured put it here so ladies can give their answers and fellas can too respond. 

My wife is 34, so i'm hoping some nice gal like MsLonely or VTHomeschool comes on here and says they hit their peak at 35... so i can now expect my wife to tear my clothes off when she hits her birthday in a few months.


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've had a high SD since I was 9 (just what every kid needs ) but I would have to say I hit my peak at 30. It went off the charts crazy. I turned 32 last month, and see no sign of it slowing down.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> And that ofcourse mean's sexual peak. Sorry i didn't put this in the sexual section, but i'm at work, so i try to stay away from websites that will put anything "sex" in the url or subject line at the top of your internet page. I figured put it here so ladies can give their answers and fellas can too respond.
> 
> My wife is 34, so i'm hoping some nice gal like MsLonely or VTHomeschool comes on here and says they hit their peak at 35... so i can now expect my wife to tear my clothes off when she hits her birthday in a few months.


Every woman is different. Your wife may experience the peak long after this birthday, or she could have experienced it already.
I'm 28. I started to have a high, high sex drive when I was 24. That was also the time I discovered I could spray like a hose.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

lace5262 said:


> I've had a high SD since I was 9 (just what every kid needs ) but I would have to say I hit my peak at 30. It went off the charts crazy. I turned 32 last month, and see no sign of it slowing down.


If i go by what my memory serves me, then it look like she hit her peak shortly after we were married, which means around 23. Been pretty down hill ever since. 



Mrs.G said:


> Every woman is different. Your wife may experience the peak long after this birthday, or she could have experienced it already.
> I'm 28. I started to have a high, high sex drive when I was 24. That was also the time *I discovered I could spray like a hose*.


 Wow!!!

I thought you guys were myths, like a unicorn or something. Good for you. Only extremely lucky guys find women like this...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Rob774 said:


> My wife is 34, so i'm hoping some nice gal like MsLonely or VTHomeschool comes on here and says they hit their peak at 35... so i can now expect my wife to tear my clothes off when she hits her birthday in a few months.


Sorry mine did not show up until I hit 42 ! I only wish it arrived earlier. It seems with me it came on the heels of what I would call my "Mid Life Crisis" : 1st born leaving for college, recently had our last baby, got an IUD & sexual freedom for the 1st time in our life, I also seemd to loose all inhibitions due to loosing my religion a couple years before, Plus Hormones going rampant out of the blue, I wanted to go back in time & relive what I feel we missed "sexually" and romantically. 

Half of the women I talk to seems to go through something and the other half never seemed like they had any sexual peak at all. I talked to one where she did not hit hers until she was 50+ & what brought it on was Hormone replacement for menopause, says she never felt like that her whole marraige. 

No clear cut answer for this one. I think it is a combination to what you want to set your mind on, allowing yourself to be aroused by your spouse & feeling connected in every way, this can bring many sexual feelings on -even without a peak, I would venture. 

I was hyper sexual for 8 months (wet 24/7 it seemed), then it calmed. I would say NOW I am back where I originally was all along in my marraige but now have a *RENEWED Sexual mindset*, which makes all the difference in the world !


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

How will I recognize my peak? When I start falling back down the other side?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh I did not see the last paragraph. Getting tired. It was not so much a matter of increased drive for me but letting go/growing out of old anxieties and uptightness.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Sorry mine did not show up until* I hit 42 *! I only wish it arrived earlier. It seems with me it came on the heels of what I would call my "Mid Life Crisis" : * 1st born leaving for college, recently had our last baby, got an IUD & sexual freedom for the 1st time in our life*, I also seemd to loose all inhibitions due to loosing my religion a couple years before, Plus Hormones going rampant out of the blue, I wanted to go back in time & relive what I feel we missed "sexually" and romantically.
> 
> Half of the women I talk to seems to go through something and the other half never seemed like they had any sexual peak at all. I talked to one where she did not hit hers until she was 50+ & what brought it on was Hormone replacement for menopause, says she never felt like that her whole marraige.
> 
> ...


I hope i don't have to wait until she is 42, i'll be 44 by then, which is an 8 year wait. We don't have to worry about any more kids, but our oldest is only 9, youngest still an infant, so i guess there goes the freedom in one aspect.



vthomeschoolmom said:


> Oh I did not see the last paragraph. Getting tired. It was not so much a matter of increased drive for me but letting go/growing out of old anxieties and uptightness.


I don't think she has any more anxieties, i mean we've done it all. Well, no fisting yet.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> Well, no fisting yet.


Ew. I draw the line there.


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Ew. I draw the line there.


That is one of my favorite-est things


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

It seems like i just a hit a new one at 35. I myself am not use to it. I went from never wanting it to wanting it all the time.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

lace5262 said:


> That is one of my favorite-est things


Wah. I am open minded. But... ew. Different strokes for different folks! .. ahem ... so to speak


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

lace5262 said:


> That is one of my favorite-est things


I'm with ya - hubby loves it! 

Ewww.....to some


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I never lost my peak - I've been peaking since I was about 15 and have never stopped. I can't recall a single period where I have NOT been interested in sex, anytime, anywhere.

I'm still peaking at 50 - just as horny as ever (even though I'm in peri-menopause), and could have sex several times a day if hubby would just cooperate.

So I guess my answer sucks for you since your wife isn't even near 50! HA


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rob, I am curious about something from several of your posts. Are you generally dissatisfied with your sex life? The thing is, it may not be about peak or different actions. She just might not be the high drive, adventurous sex kitten you desire. Could that be the case? The reason I suggest it is ... sometimes expectations, both high AND low, can bite us in the butt.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I might not be a nice lady (really not fishing here) but to answer your question....40.


----------



## magixz64 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hit mine at 39, and thats when my husband decided to start a sexless marriage!! lol!! nooo!!! had sex 6 times in 7yrs unbelievable!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

You want to get your clothes torn off?

Give your wife some alcohol on her birthday....heheh...

I always want to rip off my husband's pants & ride him when I'm getting drunk & naughty.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Rob, I am curious about something from several of your posts. *Are you generally dissatisfied with your sex life? *The thing is, it may not be about peak or different actions. She just might not be the high drive, adventurous sex kitten you desire. Could that be the case? The reason I suggest it is ... sometimes expectations, both high AND low, can bite us in the butt.


Not at all. I am though, dissastified with our sex frequency compiled with her level of enthusiasm. See if i push it, i can have sex 2x a week, which for most married men with 3 kids in their mid 30's wouldn't mind. The problem is, if i don't initiate, she'll ask me about after a week, why i haven't jumped her. Well why can't she initiate for once. She initiates like once every 6 months. We once went an entire month ( i wanted to see how long it took her to speak up)before she asked me what was wrong. If i had it my way, we'd have sex 3 times a week, from what i gather, she'd interested maybe once every 2 weeks. And she's open to things in the bedroom, so its not like she's a prude, just not into it as many times as me that's all. So i was hoping with this post i just have to be patient and things will get better.

I'm really not trying to come off as some sexual deviant. I just feel like we have one life down here on earth, and if a person thinks enough of you to spend the rest of their lives with you, as long as you love, cheerish and respect them, you shouldn't have to jump through holes to make love to them. I will be 37 in a couple months, and as good s hape as i am in now, i don't know what kind of shape i will be at 40 or 45 or 50. I might not be able to BRING IT, like i can now. Shux in a few years i might not be able to get it up as quickly or as long. I need to take advantage of my good love making ability NOW!!! 

I got a good laugh from one of her unmarried friends who says she can't wait to get married so she can make love everynight. So when i pushed her on it, she said, "Well why wouldn't a married couple make love everynight..." I said to myself, "In a perfect world.. .in a perfect world..."


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I see... You know, it's simple, because she doesn't know how to initiate sex.
Initiating sex, for some women, pls don't feel surprised, they are clueless. If you want her to initiate, she might just ask you, "Do you want to have sex?" LOL. 

You might need to give her some instruction.
Communication is the key.
Teach her how to at least once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> You want to get your clothes torn off?
> 
> Give your wife some alcohol on her birthday....heheh...
> 
> I always want to rip off my husband's pants & ride him when I'm getting drunk & naughty.


Trust me, it has crossed my mind, every once in awhile she goes out with gal pals to social drink. Like once every 6 months, if she isn't driving, i know she'll come up atleast with a buz, she never drinks to get drunk. When she comes home like this i know to attack her immediately when she gets upstairs because i know the alcohol has released all her inhibitions. THe last time this happened, we had great sex that night 2 times in a row, which is a rarirty.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Rob774 said:


> I hope i don't have to wait until she is 42, i'll be 44 by then, which is an 8 year wait. We don't have to worry about any more kids, but our oldest is only 9, youngest still an infant, so i guess there goes the freedom in one aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she has any more anxieties, i mean we've done it all. Well, no fisting yet.


Rob: Just let me say this about my own personal situation, not to beat up on my husband too awful much, but he was simply more passive than your average man. Looking back, I believe (and he agrees- we have talked about this a ton) *IF* he had been more aggressive, more outright flirty , openly showing me his NEED of me (instead of stuffing it down as to not "bother me") & been more relentless in pursuing me, going out of his way with some Variety & communication, I believe I would have gotten over MY inhibitions WAY sooner, cause I always LOVED Sex & pleasure. These are *his* faults in our "wasting" so many years with a so-so sex life. 

Mine was just being uneducated about when men NEED from their wives to feel loved & desired & allowing too many other things play on my mind instead (kids, house, projects). But once I was awakened, it makes no difference how many kids or thier ages (we have 6, youngest is 3), nothing gets in the way! 

Sounds like YOU have went out of your way trying with yours though. Some women just do not care for sex too much, no matter what the man seems to do, whether he tries or gives her space in hopes she will come to him, or is aggressively lustful in pursuing her. Just a shame. 

I have talked with a handful of women who used to push their husbands away & never cared till they hit thier late 30's - early 40's though. There is truth to our hormones shifting with estrogen going down some & Testosterone going up (the DESIRE hormone), so it makes "sense" -this "Cougar" stage. 


I found this in an article online once - Very true for many couples:

* Balance the seesaw*. 

When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move. 

Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

magixz64 said:


> I hit mine at 39, and thats when my husband decided to start a sexless marriage!! lol!! nooo!!! *had sex 6 times in 7yrs unbelievable*!


See, if it is going to be that infrequent, might as well not have it at all. When we go through our ruts of only once every 2 weeks, i can't perform as well or as long. If its just yearly, i have ask myself is this how i want my marriage to be. Assuming there is nothing medical going on, i just can't go once a year without seriously consider leaving. I am not the type to cheat, but if i was in t his position...it would really be hard to ignore the women i know who want to sleep with me right now.




MsLonely said:


> I see... You know, it's simple, because she doesn't know how to initiate sex.
> Initiating sex, for some women, pls don't feel surprised, they are clueless. If you want her to initiate, she might just ask you, "*Do you want to have sex*?" LOL.
> 
> You might need to give her some instruction.
> ...


How about just jumping me??? Prekids, she would bring it like that. Once our lovemaking became a chore just to get pregnant, so did her enthusiasm. Its sad, that i can't think of the last time when she outta the blue just jumped me for sex. THat would be such a huge turn on for me. I bet that would bring out the super max in me. Super max, is this rare occassion, i can't explain it myself, i've even asked other guys ( when i was on askmendotcom) about it and some have experienced this. But us guys have our normal, what is considered the biggest that we can get for an erection. About once every 6 months or so, depending on the occassion ( doing it 2x, or about to do to anal, or something i am really excited about) i gain about an extra inch of length and girth. Trust me, i am not lying, bs or anything. Its the freakiest thing ever, and trust me, when you are a guy, and you've seen your stuff fully erect for more than half your life, you notice the difference when you are all of a sudden "Larger than Life." I wish i knew what causes this, or how to tap into this "potential" more often. I feel like an adult star for a few minutes.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Rob: Just let me say this about my own personal situation, not to beat up on my husband too awful much, but he was simply more passive than your average man. Looking back, I believe (and he agrees- we have talked about this a ton) *IF* he had been more aggressive, more outright flirty , openly showing me his NEED of me (instead of stuffing it down as to not "bother me") & been more relentless in pursuing me, going out of his way with some Variety & communication, I believe I would have gotten over MY inhibitions WAY sooner, cause I always LOVED Sex & pleasure. These are *his* faults in our "wasting" so many years with a so-so sex life.
> 
> Mine was just being uneducated about when men NEED from their wives to feel loved & desired & allowing too many other things play on my mind instead (kids, house, projects). But once I was awakened, it makes no difference how many kids or thier ages (we have 6, youngest is 3), nothing gets in the way!
> 
> *Sounds like YOU have went out of your way trying with yours though.* [/COLOR]


I have trust me, but i'll try to be more aggressive, in a flity sort away i guess, worst thing that can happen is that i still get not as much sex as i am getting now. And once again, i need to passionately point out, i'm not some husband who comes home, grabs his slippers and laptop and am off to my own world till its time for bed. I come through the door, i get hand the baby. I take care of him for the rst of the night prior to bed. I do dishes, because we don't have a DW. I read the other kids stories, i tuck them in, say their prayers with them. Before she was a stay at home mom, i had flowers sent to her job, sometimes bring flowers home with me, so trust me, i hold up my part at home, and try to be romantic, because i've seen close family and friends to us all divorce through many problems mainly infedility. I guess i'll just have to wait.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Tell your wife you want her to jump on you as often as possible, rip off your pants, play with your tool, and ride you as if you're her stud.
Give her instruction and have your needs fulfilled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

My first thought is that I sense you, on the one hand, want to be patient and reasonable. You can sort of understand her point of view. (So can I.) But you are also starting to develop resentment. And I can understand that as well. My first thought is that if it is possible to re-frame your mindset away from the slight blame you are placing on her. "Why can't she" and such. It fuels your resentment and does you no good. It doesn't solve the problem.

It sounds like your wife loves you and wants you to be happy. It is not easy to get busy when you aren't feeling it. And if she is like me, even uninhibited I am still pretty sub, initiation is not easy either.

My very strong advice to you is to get and read

Amazon.com: Passionate Marriage: Keeping Love and Intimacy Alive in Committed Relationships (9780805058260): David Schnarch Ph.D.: Books

this book.

Your desire to be passionate with your wife is wonderful. And I would not be the least bit surprised that if you found a way to rekindle that passion in a non-judgmental a way as possible, she will be overjoyed in the long run.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Amazon.com: Passionate Marriage: Keeping Love and Intimacy Alive in Committed Relationships (9780805058260): David Schnarch Ph.D.: Books


That book right there was one of the 1st I read that made ME realize how my husband was feeling. I cried reading some of it. If you get this book, make sure she reads it as well.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Tell your wife you want her to jump on you as often as possible, rip off your pants, *play with your tool*, and ride you as if you're her stud.
> Give her instruction and have your needs fulfilled.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, she's never done that, because... i've always told her she didn't have to. I felt like a man's job was to bring as much pleasure to the woman as possible. I do oral, never required it from here. She's even inquired and i have told her its not necessary. I do giver her oral though, even analingus. 

Perhaps that is part of my problem...



vthomeschoolmom said:


> My first thought is that I sense you, on the one hand, want to be patient and reasonable. You can sort of understand her point of view. (So can I.) But you are also starting to develop resentment. And I can understand that as well. My first thought is that if it is possible to re-frame your mindset away from the slight blame you are placing on her. "Why can't she" and such. It fuels your resentment and does you no good. It doesn't solve the problem.
> 
> It sounds like your wife loves you and wants you to be happy. It is not easy to get busy when you aren't feeling it. And if she is like me, even uninhibited I am still pretty sub, initiation is not easy either.
> 
> ...


She does love me, that's what makes this so hard. IF i thought she no longer wanted me, than i could go about my business elsewhere. 

I'll check out the book, probably find a good copy used on Amazon, thanks.


----------



## rppearso (Feb 4, 2011)

Another good book is oral sex for dummies.


----------

